# package...haggle or start working on a tan?



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

70k/month
400k housing
Car
school fees paid (my choice of school)
150k/annual bonus (profit related, not guaranteed)
2 flights home/annum, business class for family (Mrs + 2 children)


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll take the role!  

That seems to be a very good package. Hard to judge not knowing industry, role etc.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

You can live a good lifestyle on that kind of income in Dubai, your house will be probably 1/2 that 400,000 amount so you will have an additional 200,000 dhs to play with pa. 

Check re: personal use for the car (I am sure you know that). 

But again industry and role info would help to give a better idea.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If your a construction supervisory, tan. 

If your head of hr for emirates, you might want to haggle. 

I think its all about what you do if you should haggle or not. 

Can you live on that? Most people could live quite well but if you can is really dependent on your expectations and lifestyle.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

miami_hurricanes said:


> 70k/month
> 400k housing
> Car
> school fees paid (my choice of school)
> ...


I think you should turn the job down & send me the companies details so I can apply for myself 

Let me know if you need an assistant 

Craig


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

money is good, job cant tell as you didn't mention


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you don't want it I'll take it.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

wandabug said:


> If you don't want it I'll take it.


Join the que, I asked first HAHA


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

miami_hurricanes said:


> 70k/month
> 400k housing
> Car
> school fees paid (my choice of school)
> ...


Leave it....Mostly outside of investment banking those salaries are unachievable except for some cfo's...most retail bank cfo's ar ec 55 k.....and in investment banking those are bottom of the rung salaries so presumably u don't want to come here to be at the bottom of the ladder...plus the bonus says that its not IB...so i am actually perplexed...a troll/or what?


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

woodlands said:


> Leave it....Mostly outside of investment banking those salaries are unachievable except for some cfo's...most retail bank cfo's ar ec 55 k.....and in investment banking those are bottom of the rung salaries so presumably u don't want to come here to be at the bottom of the ladder...plus the bonus says that its not IB...so i am actually perplexed...a troll/or what?


If you just got laid off in UK then hey - nothing to lose, may as well go for it. Weather is cooling off now, nice time to take a holiday over here in sandland. 

Otherwise keep in mind work out here is very *different*...

MNC's can be good.


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

titirangi said:


> Otherwise keep in mind work out here is very *different*...
> 
> MNC's can be good.


What does *different* mean?


----------

